# Not stopping for traffic cop



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Probably about 10 years ago I was driving through a construction zone where there were two Troopers directing traffic. I misunderstood (yes, I really did) one of the Troopers' hand signals and went through the intersection when he really wanted me to stop. Understandably, he was pissed. However, he told me to get lost saying that I was lucky that he didn't have time to deal with me - which I'm sure I was. I've always wondered though... what could/would he have done if he had the time to deal with me? Is there a fine for that?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

In CT it's a fine...I'm not sure of the exact amount off the top of my head...but the charge is "Not obeying an officer's signal."


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Same in Vermont it's a fine.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

He could have written you a citation for failure to obey a police officer. I dont have the CMR code memorized but I believe its a $20 fine.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

...I did that once, the officer mentioned something about his boot and how hard it was going to be removing it


----------



## Motor23 (Apr 25, 2007)

I know officers that carry citation books on them while working details. Sounds like you got a break


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, wouldn't the fine be doubled since he was in a construction zone?


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

badogg88 said:


> Well, wouldn't the fine be doubled since he was in a construction zone?


Not 10 years ago in Mass.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

mpr4601 said:


> Not 10 years ago in Mass.


Oh wasn't aware of that...


----------

